# Molting



## bubforever (Apr 4, 2007)

First time experience, i believe that my L4 orchid is about to molt. He's refused food for the past few days, and has now climbed to the top of the tank near the light and is just sitting there. Is this the sign of molting or am i just being overzealous?


----------



## bubforever (Apr 4, 2007)

correction it's moving around the top and looks like its trying to find a good position.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm, I had one of mine just stay in one place for a long time without moving and then it molted this morning.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 4, 2007)

what's a good way to provide quick heat; i have the humidity in the 70's but the temp is only around 65-68 degrees F. Also how do mantids act before and during their molting?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

> what's a good way to provide quick heat; i have the humidity in the 70's but the temp is only around 65-68 degrees F. Also how do mantids act before and during their molting?


I use a space heater in my mantis room at night during the winter. Otherwise I keep the house warm enough to keep it above 70.

Mantids don't really act any certain way before molting. They just sit in one spot until they molt.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Rick. Should i keep my light and small heater on all night or is it safe to turn it off?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

> Thanks Rick. Should i keep my light and small heater on all night or is it safe to turn it off?


I leave the heater on to make it in the 70's. It's not needed during the day because I keep the heat turned up on the thermostat a bit more. I turn the lights off at night. Course it's warmer here all year.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

> what's a good way to provide quick heat; i have the humidity in the 70's but the temp is only around 65-68 degrees F. Also how do mantids act before and during their molting?


I used a coffee mug warmer in the winter. They're $2 at Walmart. Just don't deliberately try to cook the mantis and you'll be good.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not sure he's molting now, he just keeps moving around, now on the side of the glass. Maybe he misses his old favorite flower that i took out.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha. Maybe.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 5, 2007)

It just sat in the same spot the whole night.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 5, 2007)

Orchid mantis usually stay on the same spot for a long time. They do not move very often. It is completely normal. If the mantis is not feeding and hang upside down it is the sign of molting definately. I have seen larger orchid mantis turning slightly darker in color before molting. Good luck.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 5, 2007)

> Orchid mantis usually stay on the same spot for a long time. They do not move very often. It is completely normal. If the mantis is not feeding and hang upside down it is the sign of molting definately. I have seen larger orchid mantis turning slightly darker in color before molting. Good luck.


I've noticed its head became a bit tanner than usual. I'll try and feed him again and see what happens.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah, he refused the crickets...again.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 5, 2007)

Just wait then he should shed


----------



## bubforever (Apr 5, 2007)

ok, i'll be more patient.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 6, 2007)

Yay, he finally molted. It went well to, no problems found. Now how long should i wait before i feed it again? I know they have to wait for their new exoskeleton to harden.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 6, 2007)

give him a day or two.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 6, 2007)

ok, thanks.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 6, 2007)

> Now how long should i wait before i feed it again?


I've fed mantises approximately 12-16 hours after they molted. Of course, they get a lot more interested in food the next day and following.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Apr 6, 2007)

I generally wait about 36 hours. Most will say 48, and that's fine, but I've never had any problems.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 7, 2007)

is it natural for them to be very skinny after molting? It's been over 16 hours now and his abdomen is extremely skinny.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

Sometimes, yes. It depends on how much they ate before molting. It's usually not a problem.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 11, 2007)

not to keep nagging at the issue but today would be the fifth day since its molted and it still hasn't eaten. It ate two days prior to molting so exactly seven days since its eaten last.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 11, 2007)

Fifth day... that gets me concerned. I don't know what to do though.


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 12, 2007)

Give it more time. I wouldn't worry until after two weeks. Right now you're worked up over nothing.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 12, 2007)

really two weeks? :shock: They can go that long without food?


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 13, 2007)

They can go longer ... during the Winter months I had a budwing that didn't eat for over a month. Now that worried me.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks, i an sleep a bit better at night now. :wink:


----------



## bubforever (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally over, i guess he got the incentive to eat, so while i was at practice he stalked out a cricket by himself.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 14, 2007)




----------

